# 3-pin vs. 4-pin fans



## E-one (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi all!

I’d like to upgrade of my computer case [stock] fans to quieter and maybe even better performing ones and probably replace my CPU cooler fans just to match others (color, design). Now there are fans with 3-pin and 4-pin connectors (with PWM control) but the majority comes with 3-pin connectors.

1) Are there any particular benefits of using fans with 3-pin or 4-pin connectors?

2) If all the fans will be connected to motherboard, which connector type will provide more flexibility in controlling fans speed?

3) Will I be able to equally control fans with 3-pin or 4-pin connectors both in BIOS and using software in Windows?

If it matters, the fans will be connected to Asus Maximus VII Hero motherboard.

Any help would be appreciated and thanks in advance.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 26, 2014)

1.) 4-Pin would be better, PWM is a much better way to control fan speed.
2.) PWM for sure.
3.) It depends, a lot of motherboards don't provide fan speed control for 3-Pin fans anymore.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 26, 2014)

The higher end boards will have fan control for both but not the low end. You can also just buy quieter fans. Cougar 120 fans are very quiet but don't move much air

With the 4 pin headers you can set up a speed curve so as temps rise then fans will


----------



## Ed_1 (Jun 26, 2014)

If you plan on connecting to MB, I would go with PWM ones, as posted above you have better control of speed .
ON later Asus MB the CPU fan headers only support 4pin PWM fans but others (chassis ) can run 3 pin, but if you can find PWM for your needs (speed, noise, bearing etc) I would go that way .


----------



## silkstone (Jun 26, 2014)

Jetster said:


> The higher end boards will have fan control for both but not the low end. You can also just buy quieter fans. Cougar 120 fans are very quiet but don't move much air



I'd disagree with that, the Couger vortex I have move decent amounts and have a pretty high static pressure rating. They are nowhere near as powerful as the stock CM ones that came with my AIO, but those literally shook themselves off their axis 

Edit - Specs are 70 cfm with 2.2 mm H20. In the past, I've found that other higher CFM fans either just don't last, or are too noisy.


----------

